

SpiraClock: A Visualization Technique for Nearby Events - wslh
http://www.emn.fr/z-info/spiraclock/

======
qrush
Wow, this video does it justice:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZG_rOWDPCeI>

I love the zoom on the clock here...I bet this could translate to touch
devices really easily. First to implement this in Protovis
(<http://vis.stanford.edu/protovis/>) wins!

------
adriano_f
This is actually pretty cool (check out the YouTube video). I wish it was
easier to add events.

The use case cited is bus schedules, but it is really quite broadly
applicable. Any time you have something "coming up" you can see at a glance
how much time you have left till then.

I think many more people would use this if it was turned into a product,
rather than an SDK or a collection of .jars.

EDIT: Found it! Check out HeliCal: <http://www.lri.fr/~dragice/helical/>

~~~
savramescu
I think the coolest thing would be to change the operating system clock and to
integrate it with the system calendar.

edit: actually ment usefull instead of cool.

------
savramescu
I don't think it's meant to be used as a calendar, but to get,at a glance,
information about your imediat free/busy time.

------
demallien
It is a very pretty way of representing events, but I'm not sure that it's
terribly practical. For example a typical use case: Hi Jim, are you available
this afternoon at 4pm for a meeting? Well, let me just check my spiraclock.
Hmmm, where _is_ 4pm on this thing???

------
unwind
Second paragraph says "A SpiraClock SDK is no available", which should very
probably read "now". I first interpreted it as meaning that a previously-
existing SDK has been taken down.

